# Pics of my Angora Ferrets



## angoraferret (Jan 18, 2009)

Just wanted to share some pics of some of the angora ferrets I have. I am very excited about the line up this year. I will have some fantastic kits...

Can't wait!!! :flrt:

Here are the boys...

Crocket (full angora)









Badger Boy (half angora)









Mooney (full angora)


----------



## angoraferret (Jan 18, 2009)

And here are some of the gorgeous girlies. 

Yinthe (full angora)









Chanel (full angora)









Fable (half angora)









Sniffy (full angora)


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

How unsual...i have never seen ferrets with such fur before, very cute, i like Badger boy he has nice facial markings and fur :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Very cute!!


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Some of them look a bit like skunks! :flrt:
Badger Boy is lovely


----------



## shoreset (Dec 27, 2009)

can i steal badger boy? :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I love Angoras they are so pretty:flrt:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I love these...they kind of look like two different animals cut in half and glued together 

Particularly like Badger Boy....he's a handsome fella!


----------



## Melissa88 (Oct 28, 2009)

Awww, they are all gorgeous! I especially love Mooney. :flrt: I love the looks of angoras but I've always heard that they tend to be less healthy and that their personality is different from 'normal' ferrets; out of genuine curiosity, would you mind if I asked if you have noticed any differences in that regard with yours?


----------



## Emmieloumoore (Jan 31, 2011)

I just love their fluffy bums!!!:2thumb:


----------



## angoraferret (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your replies.

No difference in nature, 2 of them live in the house and my 5 year old plays with them they are complete pets. Health wise I have come across ( touch wood ) nothing that the regular ferret doesn't get.


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

angoraferret said:


> Thanks everyone for your replies.
> 
> No difference in nature, 2 of them live in the house and my 5 year old plays with them they are complete pets. Health wise I have come across ( touch wood ) nothing that the regular ferret doesn't get.


so no known of deformities or anything like that? I'm just curious as I've heard bad things about them health wise.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Seeing as ferrets are so bendy, I reckon fly-strike wouldn't be an issue like it is with long-haired rabbits, eh?


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

awwwww there lovely , i really miss mine , i had two hobs called thunder and lightning . They died 2 yrs ago and i still miss them , they are just awesome animals :flrt::notworthy:


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm going to steal chanel and sniffy, they'd love my little girl and boy to play with :flrt: I've always loved angoras and i'm hoping to buy one this year, fingers crossed :mf_dribble::flrt:


----------



## angoraferret (Jan 18, 2009)

Kat91 said:


> so no known of deformities or anything like that? I'm just curious as I've heard bad things about them health wise.


They have the extra fold in the nose, which I have heard can be a problem in extreme cases, I did have an aggie hob with a very very deep cleft but he never had a problem with it. I guess as its a relatively new strain of ferret you will get bad breeders in-breeding and producing unhealthy ferts but then that happens with all breeds.

They also can't feed their young, we are hoping to test this year for genetic markers as to why this happens and hopefully try to remedy this.


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 23, 2009)

Gorgeous

Random question (and probably bit of a stupid one)

Do the Angoras smell the same as 'normal' ferrets? Ferrety? 
I assume they would but just thought i'd ask as it popped into my head

I bet the babies will be beautiful x


----------



## angoraferret (Jan 18, 2009)

Yup totally ferrety, no difference. They are all so lovely especially my little Chanel I loves her to pieces :flrt:


----------

